# 26 + Bioweapon's Labs Were Operating Within Ukraine. Many of Them Were Underground and Possibly BSL L4.



## thirteenknots (Mar 9, 2022)

This is beyond Criminal; this is grounds for ALL who authorized/funded/operated these
to be brought forth on Nuremberg Code violations. Every single one of the persons from
top to bottom. NO IF AND OR BUTS!!!!!

Russia tells US we have found your biological weapons (bitchute.com)

Chinese foreign minister - the U.S. has 336 bio weapon labs in the world 26 are in Ukraine (bitchute.com)

*A key principle of the Nuremberg Code:*

" A key principle of the Nuremberg Code requires that* 
a scientist must be prepared to terminate the experiment 
at any stage*, if he has probable cause to believe, in the exercise 
of the good faith, superior skill, and careful judgment required 
of him that a continuation of the experiment is likely to result 
in injury, disability, or death to the experimental subject. "




List of Ukraine Biolabs Documents Removed by US Embassy - Businessner 






The State department removed the docs and info about the 
EcoAlliance biolab sites in Ukraine from the US Embassy website here. 
They must have not yet figured out that they’re archived.

Here’s the list:

https://ua.usembassy.gov/embassy/kyiv/sections-offices/defense-threat-reduction-office/biological-threat-reduction-program/ 
And archived:
https://web.archive.org/web/20170130193016/https://photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-kharkiv-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/20210511164310/https://photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-luhansk-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/20170221125752/https://photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-dnipropetrovsk-eng.pdf

https://web.archive.org/web/20210506053014/https://photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-vinnitsa-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/20170221125752/https://photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-dnipropetrovsk-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/20170207122550/https://photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-kherson-fact-sheet-eng.pdf 

https://web.archive.org/web/20170223011502/https://photos.state.gov/libraries/ukraine/895/pdf/dtro-ternopil-fact-sheet-eng.pdf


----------

